# info on judges



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

If anyone has shown to Dr. Steve Keating, Mr. Jay Richardson, and/or Mr. Ken Murray and has any comments on their likes/dislikes or opinions on them, please PM me!
Thanks!


----------

